# Is a Catfish a Game Fish or a Nongame Fish, TWPD?



## WDFishing

I am new to using Juglines and want to make sure I know all the restrictions while doing it. So maybe ya'll could answer a question for me. Is a Catfish a Game Fish or a NonGame Fish?

I was reading on the TWPD website about the Legal Freshwater and Saltwater Devices & Restrictions for Fish and the Fishing Term Definitions.

Under the Freshwater and Saltwater Devices and Restrictions for Fish it says:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/legal_devices/

*Jugline:*

*May be used to take NONGAME fish, channel catfish, blue catfish and flathead catfish only.*
*BUT.....*

Under the Fishing Term Definitions it says:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/definitions/

*Game Fish *(includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list): 

*Catfish: blue, channel, flathead*
*Non-game Fish:* All species not listed as game fish except endangered and threatened fish which are defined and regulated under separate rules.

So, am I just overlooking something? Is a Catfish a Game Fish or a NonGame Fish? Sorry if this has already came up before, but it just seems a little confusing!!! :headknock

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff G

Catfish is considered a non game fish . You can catch catfish on jugs if jugging is permitted in that lake . Not every lake allows jug fishing . You have to release all game fish that you catch on a jug like a crappie, black bass , white bass, hybrid or striper . If you catch a goo , which is sometimes common when using Shad for bait ... Cut it up and use it for bait.


----------



## ChuChu

It's pretty clear under the definition...gamefish.

*Game Fish *(includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list): 

Bass: Guadalupe, largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, striped, white, yellow
Catfish: blue, channel, flathead
What you are really reading is:
*Jugline:* 

*May be used to take NONGAME fish, AND channel catfish, AND blue catfish and flathead catfish only.*


----------



## waterspout

no matter, follow the rules, keep the limits only and who cares really. how about a MAYBE for your answer! lol


----------



## Bilge Bait

This is the correct answer.

Catfish are classified as gamefish by TPWD.

Catfish can be juglined.

There are state general rules for juglining that you need to read, then make sure that the lake you are jugging on doesn't have any specific jugline restrictions. For example, the state minimum length limit for Largemouth is 14" on most lakes. On Lake Conroe the minimum length limit is 16". If you had a bass on a jugline by accident, you would be expected to try and release it, regardless of the size.

Academy and most sporting good stores have the TPWD rules/regs books laying all over the place.


----------



## djdiggydiggy

Not sure where the confusion is. Catfish are game fish. They are listed as such in the TPWD manual.


----------



## stonegforce

Usually it is considered a game fish. Unless you are not in a tournament and in a recreational pond or something, I could see it as maybe maybe maybe a non game fish. It really depends on where you are.


----------



## Sunbeam

Subtitute a & in place of the commas in the regulation. A catfish is a game fish by diffinition but a legal catch on a jug or trotline. Other game fish are not legal to keep.

Some regulations are a little vague. A yellow bass is listed as a game fish but there is no size or bag limit. Blue gill and other perch are listed on the chart too and also have no size or bag limit. You can keep keep all of both species but you can not use the yellow bass for bait where as the perch can be used as bait.


----------



## Jeff G

Thanks guys for Correcting me . The catfish is defenitely a game fish . You can catch them on jugs but if the catfish is caught in a cast net , the catfish should be released regardless of its size because it is a game fish . Let us know if you have anymore questions about catfish or jugging .


----------

